# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  Сценарий "Первый день рожденья" - для празднования со взрослыми

## elen-ka20

* 1 февраля НОВЫЙ!!! КУРС ВЕБИНАРОВ   НОВЫЕ ТЕМЫ 2017 ГОДА. СЛУШАТЕЛЯМ ПОЛНОГО КУРСА -СЦЕНАРИЙ В ПОДАРОК *  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...44#post5314444


*ПЕРВЫЙ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ*" - предлагаю вашему вниманию сценарий для празднования  годовасия.
Первый день рождения...Малыш конечно же не понимает  всю прелесть этого торжества ,но  это событие  так важно для всей семьи.Конечно должно  быть весело,но  прежде всего это должно быть трогательно ...Это не просто подводки и тосты,это не просто обряды и игры. Каждое слово - это эмоции,чувства ....Это мурашки ...И конечно же не обойтись без веселья ,смеха и куража.

ОБНОВЛЁН ноябрь   2016 г.
В комплекте :
-текстовой документ
-музыка
-полиграфия 
-фото и видео примеры.

Стоимость - 2800

[img]http://*********net/6947001.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7010488.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6962361.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6959289.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6949049.jpg[/img]

----------

elmira67 (24.01.2016), КалинаМАЛИНА (25.12.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Сегодня я стала счастливой обладательницей сценария первого дня рождения!  :Yahoo:  Елена, безусловно, лукавила, когда говорила, что сценарий не столько для ведущих с опытом, сколько для начинающих. В этом сценарии - кладезь идей! Поэтому для начинающего ведущего - это клад, но и ведущий с опытом найдёт для себя много-много интересного.  :Tender: 
Когда читала сценарий, то переживала столько разных эмоций: плакала (очень стала сентиментальная в последнее время), улыбалась, смеялась! Только за это можно Елену поблагодарить! :Ok: 
Когда читала некоторые блоки, то думала: и как я не додумалась до этого? А ведь это так просто и в то же время с таким глубоким смыслом!
Важно, что к каждому моменту есть комментарий, предложены разные варианты проведения (то есть ведущий в праве выбирать то, что больше всего пришлось по душе), есть видео, полиграфия.
Многое можно использовать не только на годовасии, а и на свадьбах, юбилеях. 
Для меня очевидно, что сценарий писался с любовью. :Ok: 
Поэтому рекомендую этот сценарий тем ведущим, кто хочет быть оригинальным на праздниках.
P.S Леночка, за подарочек отдельный респект!  :Tender:

----------

elen-ka20 (11.01.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Танечка,ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!! за такой подробный отзыв.Я очень рада,что ты нашла его интересным и желаю чтобы всё прошло на УРА!!! И чтобы все праздники были всегда супер!!!

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

"Oksana Demyanenko
Ариночка, спасибо за праздник души, праздник детства, за наш праздник! Мы в очередной раз убедились, что Вы лучшая! Спасибо, что разделили с нами этот день. Было позитивно, радостно, интересно, душевно, ярко! )))))))) Спасибо Вам большое! ))))))))) От Артуси привет!"  Вот такой отзыв я получила, отработав первый день рождения по сценарию Леночки. Что-то добавлять бессмысленно. Праздник был красивым, запоминающимся, душевным! Леночка, хочу тебе переадресовать фразу: Мы в очередной раз убедились, что Ты лучшая! Спасибо тебе Большое!!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (12.01.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Ариночка,это на 1000% твоя заслуга.Я лишь чуток "подмогла" и рада ,что тебе мои наработки и идеи пришлись по вкусу!!!!
Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ,что отписалась! Пусть все банкеты проходят только так.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день,Леночка! Очень хочу и  очень! надо такой сценарий,Не вижу цены и что в нём хотелось бы узнать...

----------

elen-ka20 (01.01.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Заработалась и  не смогла ответить во время. Надеюсь ещё не поздно, Все детали выслала в личку. Будут ещё вопросы- пиши.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка!!! Спасибоооооооооооо!!!!!!!за этот невероятный сценарий. Я даже не могу подобрать слов,чтобы описать свои эмоции и эмоции гостей.Это просто какое -то  чудо чудесное. Волшебство. И правда как и обещали получился тёплый,душевный ,но при этом очень весёлый праздник. Каждое слово и музыка к нему - в самую точку. Берёт за душу так,что я местами еле сдерживала эмоции.Не могу понять как можно  писать такие слова и так идеально подбирать к ним музыку. Реакцию гостей  -  словами не описать. Прониклись все до единого. Зато во время танцев отрывались как дети,На смеялись, на "игрались" . Папа может -  смеялись до слёз . Да и "супер дедули- бабули" не подвели.Даже "Всё бывает ..." сделала.В кафе был ТВ.  :Ok: 
В итоге :подошёл и сказал спасибо каждый и сразу же на банкете  договорилась за  заказ на март .
Творите  и создавайте.Такие сценарии должны быть у каждого ведущего. Это не изюм, это настоящая жемчужина.

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!! за отзыв :Tender: ! Я рада что смогла помочь своим материалом и что всё прошло отлично! Обожаю этот сценарий и вообще такие праздники.Всегда тепло и с душой. 
Пусть все праздники проходят именно так!  :Ok:

----------


## аньта

Леночка,добрый день.Горю!!!! Срочный заказ и глубоко повторный. Сразу подумала про вас и  о чудо! Есть такой сценарий ! Если можно пришлите мне что в нём, а то я у вас уже брала несколько ваших работ :Ok:  . И если не сложно на почту antna89@ukr.net ,а то 100 лет тут не была и еле вспомнила пароль. Очень жду

----------

elen-ka20 (29.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Аня,добрый день. Спокойствие.Всё уладим) Смотрите почту. И не переживайте..я  стараюсь не повторяться.  
зы. Если что - кинула вам свои  тел. Звоните.Так я смогу быстро ответить,

----------

